
Sustainable Python Scripts - based2
https://vincent.bernat.ch/en/blog/2019-sustainable-python-script
======
vikramkr
So basically, if you need to write a quick script, the way to make it
sustainable is to not write a quick script by doing extensive
documentation/unit testing etcetera? I think that's kind of missing the point
of a quick script.

